# Predator 9000



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi, all.

I searched the forum and found lots of threads on the Predator 3500 inverter generator, but none on the 9000.

I have a very old Coleman Powermate 5000, currently. It has a new carb and works fine, but I’d like to get something with more running watts, wheels, and push button start for my wife.

I have an interlock and 30a inlet (even though my Coleman is only 20a). I think that means bonded neutral generators are off the table for me, right? I’m not interested in having a GFI transfer switch installed. (Too bad, because this looks like a nice deal: https://www.costco.com/generac-8,50...or-with-electric-start.product.100646706.html)

Anyway, is the Predator 9000 too good to be true at $650 (before coupons)? I hear people scoff that they’re “Chinese Junk,” but aren’t most name brand generators the same? Even Generac sources many/most of its parts from China. (Don’t get me wrong - I have a Generac power washer and love it.)

I’d love some thoughts, as the 9000 seems to fit what I’m look for: 7250 running watts, 30a, and the twist-lock is not GFCI so it’s plug ‘n play with my current wiring. Generator will only be used for emergencies. 

Thanks!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Although a lot of these bargain generators are similar to each other, some are more disposable then others. Harbor freight generators are on the more disposable side. They produce reasonably clean power at a reasonably good price Though Id personally look for something a bit better.

Most large portable generators comes floating neutral. If one happens to be bonded, the jumper wire can always be removed. 

Why would that generac from Costco be a problem? You do not need special equipment.


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Although a lot of these bargain generators are similar to each other, some are more disposable then others. Harbor freight generators are on the more disposable side. They produce reasonably clean power at a reasonably good price Though Id personally look for something a bit better.
> 
> Most large portable generators comes floating neutral. If one happens to be bonded, the jumper wire can always be removed.
> 
> Why would that generac from Costco be a problem? You do not need special equipment.


Thanks for the reply!

Maybe I am confused about the Generac at Costco. The manual has a "Grounding the Generator When Used as a Portable" section, and in there it has a bullet that says "Neutral Bonded to Frame."

That said, in the "plugs" section, only the 120V outlets say that they are GFCI.

My confusion is coming from this article: Bonded Neutral vs Floating Neutral Generators - How to Avoid Tripping a Generator With a Bonded Neutral

It says "if you have a bonded-neutral generator with full GFCI protected outlets, you'll need to get a GFI transfer switch to keep those circuits from tripping."

Sooo.... will the XT8500EFI work in my scenario with a simple interlock? Is it a good gamble, if so? EFI sounds like a really nice upgrade.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It looks like only the 5-20 duplexes are gfci. The l14-30 twist lock is not, nothing will trip when you connect it to the house.

The only caveat is the neutral bond. You’ll want to remove the bond before feeding the house.

I wonder how reliable the EFI is on that thing... Definitely nice for fuel contamination purposes but beware.


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> The only caveat is the neutral bond. You’ll want to remove the bond before feeding the house.


Wouldn't that set me up for energizing the frame with 240V? (And also void warranty?)

If only the 120V outlets are GFCI, can you help me understand why the bond will have to be removed before feeding the house? This is all more complicated than I thought... I certainly don't want to create a dangerous situation for myself of my family.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Keeping the bond has the potential for energizing the frame. If neutral and ground are tied together at the generator any return current on the neutral will also be present on the frame. 

Removing the bond will not void any warranty. 

I don’t know what rational these manufactures use when they ship a generator bonded or floating. But you certainly have the right change between the two depending on how the unit is being used.


----------



## Pickle Rick (Aug 8, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Keeping the bond has the potential for energizing the frame. If neutral and ground are tied together at the generator any return current on the neutral will also be present on the frame.
> 
> Removing the bond will not void any warranty.
> 
> I don’t know what rational these manufactures use when they ship a generator bonded or floating. But you certainly have the right change between the two depending on how the unit is being used.


You've been very helpful! Thank you!!


----------

